# $200-300 paint sprayer recommendation



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I had a cheaper wagner power sprayer for the last couple of years, nothing special but it did an ok job but it decedid it doesn't want to work anymore. I will be spraying a bunch of rooms in my house in the near future and also will be doing some painting at my moms house and some other family members so this thing is going to get some use out of it so i want to get a decent one that will do a good job and also last. Right now i am looking at this one http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...053&productId=100625110&N=10000003+90401+4171 but am open to any suggestions. I looked at alot of sprayers and there seems to be mixed reviews on all the sprayers. I will use it mostly inside but maybe spraying my fence sometime. I would be willing to spend a little more if i am going to get a better sprayer. Just looking for opinions so i don't regret my decision. Thanks for your help


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Up your budget about 70 bucks and buy a used titan 440i. If taken care of the titan will serve you for many years.
How many actual projects do you think that your last wagner was used on?


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

my last one lasted for a handful of projects. Any recommendations on where to look for a used titan? I have been reading about them since i posted. I'm a little leary about buying a used sprayer, how do i know the last person took care of it and it will work good? What do i look for in a used sprayer? I did find this rebuilt one from titan, http://www.empoweredequipment.com/Titan_XT_330_Reconditioned_Air_P116.cfmIt is reconditioned but is about as much as i can afford to spend, does this one seem like one that will last? Any other recommendations on which sprayer to look at? Thanks for your help in deciding in a quality sprayer on my budget!


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a $200 Wagner Paint Crew at Lowe's a few years back, and was so impressed, I bought a second one. Used one for white/off white, the other for darker colors. I used them commercially for a few years on countless jobs and was very impressed.

I can't argue against the Titan, but I don't think you'll be let down with the Wagner. If I buy another paint sprayer, I'll certainly consider another Wagner Paint Crew.

I never used the roller part of it, though. My first one didn't come with it, the second one did.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was looking at the power paint crew plus, it is on sale at home depot for 190 bucks online with free shipping but after reading the reviews i'm not sure. There were so many mixed reviews, either people loved it and had good luck with it or they hate it and had problems with it. Don't know if it was user related or not but with so many bad reviews i don't know if i want to take that chance. It looks like a decent sprayer and the price is right. Just want to make sure i make the right choice and not throw money away. Thanks


----------



## duane1982 (Dec 5, 2008)

buy a graco or titan used. It will last way longer and the difference between them and the wagner will be night and day:thumbup:


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks duane, i am looking at a remanufactured titan-
http://www.empoweredequipment.com/Titan_XT_330_Reconditioned_Air_P116C5.cfm
It seems to be a decent sprayer, small enough to be in my price range and justifiable to purchase(the high end of price range!) but still seems to have good numbers for a sprayer. I'm pretty sure that this is the one i am going to be purchasing, spent alot of time reading about sprayers last night! But any more feedback or opinions on weather this is a good sprayer for the price or other models to choose in this price range will still be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Something along this line is what i was thinking.
http://cgi.ebay.com/TITAN-RENTSPRAY...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
I used to deal with a lot of sprayer stuff and used to buy and sell used sprayers without problems. Most common thing is that a repack kit is in order, and easy to do.
If you have had good results with the wagner than that titan you linked might not be to bad. I make my living in this trade though and know first hand that a quality piece of equipment makes a world of difference.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-COMPLETE-Ti...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Titan-440i-Airl...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

I am not affiliated with any of these sprayers and was just listing them as a reference.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well i went ahead and purchased the titan XT 330. Hopefully it will be a good investment for what i need it for. I would have liked to have gotten the 440i but the $350 i paid for mine(including shipping) was on the high end of what i wanted to pay so the 440i was out of my price range. Hopefully it will last and be dependable and good quality for what i need. Thanks for all your help, now i just need to learn how to use/take care of this sprayer! So any tips on using/caring for this sprayer so it will last?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

ponch37300 said:


> Well i went ahead and purchased the titan XT 330. Hopefully it will be a good investment for what i need it for. I would have liked to have gotten the 440i but the $350 i paid for mine(including shipping) was on the high end of what i wanted to pay so the 440i was out of my price range. Hopefully it will last and be dependable and good quality for what i need. Thanks for all your help, now i just need to learn how to use/take care of this sprayer! So any tips on using/caring for this sprayer so it will last?


Well if is taken care of it hopefully will hold up for years to come. For storage never leave water in the lines for long term storage. Leave either paint thinner or something like Graco's pump armor in the lines and pump.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help sean. i will read the instructions when it arrives and i'm sure i'll have some questions after using it.


----------

